# RCX Expo Long Beach Official Information April 28-29th, 2012



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*RCX Long Beach will be held at the Long Beach Convention Center in Long Beach, CA on April 28 & 29.
Check out RCX.COM for tickets and a list of sponsors, vendors and attractions.​​*




















Much more info coming soon. 
If you would like to help promote RCX on your website, or would like information about becoming a Vendor at the show please email me at [email protected]om We have a special offer for those who help us spread the word!​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Discounted Tickets are now on sale at RCX | The Radio Control Expo - RC's ultimate radio control show. $10 pre-event tickets are only available until April 15th after that tickets will be $15. For those of you in California you can purchase $10 tickets at any Hobby People Location.











Check out the current Vendors list:

AMA
ADC Hobbystore
Air Age Media
Align RC
Assurance RC
Axial
Banana Hobby
Boca Bearings
Byron Fuel
Die Cast X
DW Foamies
Electric Flight
Gorilla Bob
Gyro Hobbies
Great Planes
Hacker Brushless
Hitec
HobbyPartz.com
Hobbytron
Hobbico
Hooters
Horizon Hobby
Hobby People
HPI Racing
In2Hobbies.com
Innov8tive
K1 Speed
Kyosho
Large Scale News
Liposack
Model Airplane News
Multiplex
NitroRCX.com
Panther Products
Pegasus Hobbies
PN Racing
Proline
Novak
Racers Edge
Rally Legends
Rapicon
RC Short Course
RC Car Action
Savox
SoCalRC.com
Strike Models
Sunshine Systems
TAS Foamies
Team Associated
Team Dori
Team Durango
Team Losi
TGN Distributing
Traxxas
Thunder Power
VG Racing
VP Powermaster
ZBlade

More to come!!!








​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out the Current List of Attractions at RCX Long Beach
For more detailed information about these events please visit the attractions page at the RCX website.








Battle of the Builders – Model airplane static competition
Presented by Model Airplane News and Air Age Media, hosted by Scale Squadron of Southern California
for entry form Click here

Die Cast Alley presented by Die Cast X Magazine and Air Age Media

Drift Try Me Track Sponsored by HPI Racing
presented by Team Dori, Driftsylvania and Hobby Central

Euro Track
Built and hosted by The Dirt

Horizon Dirt Try-Me Track & Fly-Me Cage NEW
presented by Horizon Hobbies

HPI Drift Competition
sponsored and presented by HPI Racing

Make it and Take it Area

Monster Truck Demo
sponsored by HPI Racing hosted by Full Throttle Hobby

Huge Indoor Flight Zone
presented by LipoSack, Electric Flight and Model Airplane News


Mini – Z Race
hosted by PN Racing

Mini – Z Try-Me Track
presented by RCP Tracks

RC Tractor Pull
presented by Outlaw Hobbies

RCP Rock Crawl Mountain
presented by RCP Rock Crawlers

Model Warship Combat NEW
presented by Strike Models

Sunshine Systems LED Light Show NEW

Flight Simulators NEW
presented by Horizon Hobbies


RC Tanks NEW
hosted by Southwest Armor Group


Robot Zone NEW
hosted by CSU Pomona Rocket Club


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

New Attractions at RCX Long Beach.



















Quarter Scale Legends and Giant RC are bringing in a Huge display of 1/4 scale RC cars, Race Cars, Mini V8 Engines and more. This is a very Cool first time display at RCX.






































Giant RC is Bringing in a huge Large Scale Oval on-road track to RCX. Throughout the weekend they will be doing 30 minute demos of 1/4 scale, 1/5th scale, 1/8th scale nitros as well as some Manufacturer demos.





















$5 off tickets are available online at RCX | The Radio Control Expo - RC's ultimate radio control show until April 15th after that tickets will be $15 at the door. Children under 12 admitted free.
We hope to see you all there!!​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*Some cool New Information about the RCX EXPO

Including 2 Celebrity Appearances as part of the Die Cast X Collectors Expo*










From the TV shows The Dukes of Hazzard and The Young and the Restless Catherine Bach will be at the show signing autographs










From MTV's Pimp My Ride, Mad Mike will be at the show signing autographs.

*The Golden Year RC Museum will be bringing in a display of Vintage RC Cars and memorabilia spanning the entire History of RC is America.*









Discounted tickets are available now on www.rcx.com or at any Hobby People Location until April 15th otherwise $15 at the door. Children under 12 admitted free.​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*Celebrity Appearance at RCX Long Beach*

*
Shirley Muldowney – Hall of Fame NHRA driver will be appearing at our show Saturday April 28th 11am to 2pm*










*Discounted Tickets are available at RCX | The Radio Control Expo - RC's ultimate radio control show until April 15th after that Tickets will be $15 at the door
Tickets may also be purchased at any Hobby People Location.*


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*Numerous Prizes will be given away to Expo Attendees Both Saturday and Sunday. Simply fill out a Comment Card at the Air Age Booth to enter.*​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

New Celebrity Appearances and Attractions added to the RCX Lineup.

Jared and Brandi from Storage Wars will be in attendance at RCX ALL WEEKEND promoting their Outlaw apparel line! They will sign autographs and interact with patrons all weekend long from their booth. 











Rotor F/X Full size Helicopter Flight Simulator Try-Me










Fireball Tims Carbon Tahoe










SoCal R/C Riders Motorcycle Demos outside on the large Scale Track










Please Visit www.rcx.com for show tickets and further details!!!​


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Whole bunch of New stuff added to the RCX Line up Check out these cool Attractions and Displays!


Presented by:





















Presented by:




























Presented by:


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome Deals and Expo only Special Pricing at:



















Be sure to check out the Awesome deals from the following Vendors:


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Horizon Hobby Just announced that Pro Short Course Driver Jeremy “Twitch” Stenberg of Stronghold Motorsports Race Team will be appearing in the Horizon Hobby booth from 11-1pm Saturday. He will be signing autographs, Driving cars on the Horizon try-me track and Racing with a few lucky individuals.


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Last Minute Additions to the RCX EXPO

From Traxxas:

See the John Force Castrol GTX High Mileage/15x Champ Ford Mustang on display in the Traxxas booth (#603) at RCX! 

Get an up close look at an actual 8000+horsepower Funny Car in person this weekend. The Traxxas NHRA Funny Car race replicas and DTS-1 Drag Timing System will also be on display next to the full-size John Force Funny Car. 

To learn more about John Force Racing visit www.johnfoce.com. 

Visit Traxxas - The Fastest Name in Radio Control! | traxxas.com to see the new Funny Car race replica in action. You can also follow Traxxas at Traxxas - Company - Plano, TX | Facebook and Traxxas (@Traxxas) on Twitter for the latest product and news related updates. 

Below is information from johnforce.com on the display vehicle:

FORCE UNVEILS 15X CHAMP MUSTANG AT MAC TOOLS US NATIONALS 

September 2, 2011 

INDIANAPOLIS, IN (September 2, 2011) --- In what has become a John Force Racing tradition team owner and 15-time Funny Car champion John Force unveiled his 15X Funny Car Champion Ford Mustang today at the 57th annual Mac Tools U.S. Nationals at Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis prior to the first round of qualifying. The Castrol GTX High Mileage/15X Champ Ford Mustang will only be raced at the Mac Tools U.S. Nationals and then the body will be retired. Force will also be wearing a commemorative 15X fire suit and helmet for the event. Force’s helmet was painted by PPG’s custom paint instructor Paul Stoll. 

“I wanted to do something really special for my 15th Full Throttle championship so I designed a Ford Mustang Funny Car with Full Throttle colors. I’ve got a special fire suit and helmet that match the Funny Car. Winning the 15th championship was special because I battled a great driver Matt Hagan right down to the last day. It was a fight throughout the Countdown and I am really proud of my team led by Austin Coil, Mike Neff and Bernie Fedderly. It was a big comeback for me and I just want to thank all my sponsors Castrol, Ford, Auto Club, Mac Tools and BrandSource for standing behind me,” said Force. 

“Most of all I want to thank the fans. I had to really struggle to get back from my crash in 2007 but I go so much support in the hospital in Dallas, then when I was working out at Fanatics in Yorba Linda plus all the people at every race leading up to this championship. The fans kept me going and I will always be thankful to them. I can’t wait to get into this hot rod and try and win another Mac Tools U.S. Nationals and maybe a few more Full Throttle Funny Car championships.” 

Die-cast replicas of the 15X Champ Ford Mustang are available through the John Force RaceStation at John Force Race Station. The RaceStation also has two different styles of 15X champion commemorative t-shirts available as well.


















Check this out, Our friends at GoPro have given us some of their Cameras to give away in the RCX 10 Year Anniversary Giveaway. If you are attending RCX be sure to sign up for this. There are a lot of awesome prizes up for grabs!


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

Photos from RCX Long Beach courtesy of RC Car Action http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2012/04/29/rcx-update-photos-highlights-from-the-show-floor/


----------



## LOST IN MN (Jun 7, 2011)

*RCX Long Beach was one for the record books! 










With record-setting attendance, a new venue, perfect weather, multiple try-me tracks, celebrity appearances, numerous attractions, $1000's in product giveaways, huge die cast area, incredible indoor flying, indoor racing, indoor and outdoor demos, a scale static model airplane competition and exhibitors with the latest planes, helicopters, cars, trucks, buggies and gear, this year’s show was a resounding success.* 


To see articles, photos, videos, and more from the RCX Expo Long Beach please visit the following sites. More information is being added daily.

RC Car Action Magazine coverage click HERE

Model Airplane News Magazine coverage click HERE

Die Cast X Magazine Coverage click HERE

​
*A huge thank you to all of our Gold, Silver and Bronze sponsors for their help in creating a record-breaking, crowd-pleasing, non-stop action, over-the-top RCX!*

Gold Sponsors – Horizon, Hobbico, Hobby People, Sunshine Systems, Banana Hobby, HobbyTron, NitroRCX.com, HiTec, Losi, Great Planes, Airtronics, Multiplex, HobbyPartz.com

Silver Sponsors – Traxxas, Byron Fuel, Thunder Power, Pacific Coast Hobbies, Gyro Hobbies, Castle Creations, TGN, California National Guard, AMA, Liposac

Bronze Sponsors – Team Associated, GoPro, Pacific Monarch Resorts, Hooters, The Dirt








*
RCX would also like to send a special thank you to the numerous Exhibitors, Vendors, Attractions and especially the Attendees!
Thank You for Making the 10th year of the RCX EXPO a Huge Success!​*


----------

